# What to do while at Outer Banks, NC



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 15, 2007)

One of the firefighters Rick works with is contemplating a vacation in North Carolina, Outer Banks.   Are there museums, things to do, places to visit, amusement parks, etc., nearby.  

Any ideas on activities for the area would be very appreciated.


----------



## Nancy (Nov 15, 2007)

*Time of Year*

The time of year is very important.  Many things close in the off season.

Nancy


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 15, 2007)

Nancy, thanks for your response.  It is a summer trip they are thinking about, when the kids are out of school.


----------



## bobk (Nov 15, 2007)

Many things to do.  There is a Wright Bros. museum at Kitty Hawk.  Go to Corolla and take a jeep tour to see the wild spanish mustangs.  Visit a few of the lighthouses ( definately Cape Hatteras).  I'm not positive of the name but I think it's Fort Raleigh;  depending on the time of the year they even have a play there, other times just a nice visit.  There is a bird refuge where you van stroll and enjoy the wildlife.  Sand dunes at Kitty Hawk are awesome and you can learn to hang glide.  We went a few years ago and stayed at Sea Scape Beach & Golf Villas. It wasn't on the beach but was a decent place; probably 6.5 to 7 range.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds like Rick and I need plan a trip to the Outer Banks.   

I absolutely love history of any kind.  

Keep the ideas coming because the guys at the firehouse will be watching this thread.  

Thanks!


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 15, 2007)

From what I have heard, it can be really busy in the prime summer season when schools are out.


----------



## cookinmamma (Nov 15, 2007)

Our family was on Pine Island - -  I didn't think the lighthouses and wright bros museum provided much diversion, but we didn't need much.  OBX are a nature lovers dream.  No amusements nearby.  But there are beautiful, uncrowded (compared to the Jersey shore), wide-sand beaches where you can rent kayaks, bike ride & hang out.  The kayaks got us very close to dolphins and The rental homes typically are huge -big enough for 2+ families to rent together - and many have hot tubs and private pools too.  We loved it.


----------



## elaine (Nov 15, 2007)

*I think the play is in Manteo*

I went 10 years ago--it is REALLY good.  FYI---Outer Banks is a VERY hard trade in the summer--it is a big DC vacation spot.


----------



## JoeMid (Nov 15, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Any ideas on activities for the area would be very appreciated.


Hang Gliding at Kitty Hawk Kites.


----------



## bobcat (Nov 16, 2007)

JoeMid said:


> Hang Gliding at Kitty Hawk Kites.



I would put in for a trade very early. Ask for the summer. You can tour light houses, surf, swim in the ocean, fish, walk the beach and look for sea shells, play golf, rent bikes and loads of other things. I would get in touch with the OEX Chamber and asked them to send you info. That way you can choose ahead of time. The big draw is the beach. Good luck.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 16, 2007)

In the summer, definitely see ''The Lost Colony'', the longest running outdoor drama in the country.  All year, there is a museum and a replica fort of the Lost Colony at Manteo.  The North Carolina Aquarium at Manteo, also open all year, has live exhibits of all sorts of marine life.  There is also an excellent history museum at the Festival Park in Manteo, together with a full size replica of a colonial sailing ship, which are open from just before Spring Break to late Fall.  The Wright Brothers Museum at Kill Devil Hills with lots of interesting exhibits and replicas, is open all year.  You can visit four lighthouses, three of which have museums and two can be climbed.  The museums are open all year, but although the schedules vary, the lighthouses are closed for climbing part of the year.  The state park at Jockey's Ridge, the highest sand dune on the east coast, is open all year, and this is where the hang gliding takes place.  You can also drive down to the quaint town of Ocracoke, making the last inlet crossing on a ferry, to see what Dr. Beach  proclaimed one of the top ten beaches in the world last year.  You can even get up early and make it to Ocracoke village early enough to take a private boat across the next inlet to the ghost town of Portsmouth, originally settled in colonial times and finally abandoned in the 1950s.  Much of Hatteras Island and Ocracoke Island, as well as southern Bodie Island from just below Nags Head is a National Seashore Park and is undeveloped except for a few stretches where existing towns were allowed to remain.  If you are there, from September to December, the OBX offers some of the best fishing on the east coast, especially on the offshore charter boats.


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 16, 2007)

OBX is awesome.

History:
Wright Brothers
Light Houses up and down the coast
Okracoake Island
Historic Roanoake Island (Manteo)


Sport:
Golf
Pier fishing, surf fishing, off shore charter boats
Sea Kayaking
Hang Gliding
Hiking

Nature:
Wild Horses
Wild Life Sanctuaries
Aquarium
Elizabethan Gardens

Food is very good and diverse.  The seafood is terrific.

I won't be the first in line to stay in a time share on OBX.  The entire area is filled with rental beach properties that can range from condos to mansions with prices from about $1500 to $15000 for the week.  Many are in communities will pools.  Most are within a quarter mile of the ocean.  You will have a better experience renting a house IMO.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 16, 2007)

As to pools, all timeshares have at least one except Ocean Villas II which lost theres in a nor'easter a few years ago and then got into a squabble with Ocean Villas I and lost use of their pool a couple of years after that.

On the oceanfront, the old mon 'n pop motels have been going down to make way for what locals call ''mini-hotels'' or 8-12BR oceanside mansions, which are rented as one unit, but often split by several families to afford the rent, especially in summer.  That has resulted in a shorage of motel rooms and something of an oversupply of mini-hotels.  One result has been the fall in market value of mini-hotels and an increase in foreclosures as some will not cash flow for their owners.  For many families affording a mini-hotel by themselves is difficult and it is often a hassle to put together a group to rent one together.  Sometimes the oversupply of mini-hotels can result in good prices, but many owners are now not renting them during times when they cannot get top dollar, as they find the renters at bargain prices often are rough on their houses.

Timeshare availibility has also declined on the OBX as a result of the loss of Bodie Island Beach Club.

I would always try to be on the beach if possible, and if not, then at least across the street from the beach.   From many of the oceanfront timeshares, you can open the windows and/or sliding glass doors in warm weather and listen to the surf as you go to sleep.





Big Matt said:


> OBX is awesome.
> 
> History:
> Wright Brothers
> ...


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 16, 2007)

JoeMid said:


> Hang Gliding at Kitty Hawk Kites.



That is my #1 vote


----------



## sernow (Nov 16, 2007)

The fishing is great spring, summer and fall. Also, for an incredible experience, go giant bluefin tuna fishing in the winter, just don't go during commecial season.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 17, 2007)

sernow said:


> The fishing is great spring, summer and fall. Also, for an incredible experience, go giant bluefin tuna fishing in the winter, just don't go during commecial season.



I am not a fisherman myself, but from talking with those who are the prime fishing season is the Fall, which offers the most variety as well as comfortable weather.  For certain types of fish, the dead of winter is indeed the best time of the year, although weather conditions are less certain in terms of comfort.  Summer I am told is probably low season for fishing, but there are still fish out there and the charter boats still do good business and you see a fair number of folks fishing from the beach.

From the resorts I am familiar with, most of the own-to-use members who are mainly interested in fishing own in the Fall.


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 17, 2007)

About the fishing...

most are there when the fish are migrating up and down the coast.  Usually in the spring and fall.  

Deep sea fishing can be an all year round sport since you are taken out to the gulf stream's warm waters.


----------



## LynneA (Nov 18, 2007)

It would definetly be worthwhile to drive to the southern end of Hatteras and take the ferry to Ocrakoke.  It is charming town to explore and you can also see the wild ponies.


----------



## bobcat (Nov 19, 2007)

Big Matt said:


> About the fishing...
> 
> most are there when the fish are migrating up and down the coast.  Usually in the spring and fall.
> 
> Deep sea fishing can be an all year round sport since you are taken out to the gulf stream's warm waters.



I have found the fishing is great in the fall. The bait fish come in close to the beach. The big fish come in close to feed. Make sure you watch the birds. They will show you where the bait fish are. The weather is colder in Oct. Prepare for this. Waders come in handy. OBX has an indoor pool. Some places may be closed or on limited hours.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 19, 2007)

You are all so wonderful!  

Rick is going to show Don this thread on Wednesday, his next shift at the firehouse.  Thanks to everyone, but keep don't stop adding ideas for Don and his family.  

I guess Don's mother-in-law arranged accommodations for this summer at the OBX, so he was wondering what in the world you do in North Carolina.  Sounds like there is a lot to do.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 20, 2007)

Get free fossils, at the fossil bed at Manteo Festival Park. They show a film there on the history of Manteo, which kids might like.

Watch sunset at Jockey's Ridge.

Go fly a kite, it's usually pretty windy there.

You can kayak in some of the canals, if sea kayaking isn't your thing.

Eat at Sam 'n Omie's in Nags Head. We usually end up going there just about every night, even though we try to diversify.


----------



## shagnut (Nov 24, 2007)

Laurie, I should have know you'd like Sam & Omie's!! It's my favorite. shaggy


----------



## mjs (Nov 24, 2007)

Kite boarding down near Avon and Hatterus.  Take lessons or just watch. 
Kayaking in the sound in nature preserves.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 30, 2007)

shagnut said:


> Laurie, I should have know you'd like Sam & Omie's!! It's my favorite. shaggy



You can actually walk to Sam 'n Ommies, a great place (best she-crab soup I have had outside of Charleston), from at least three timeshares.  It is less than a block from Ocean Villas and Ocean Villas II, and a bit more of a hike from The Windjammer.  One could even walk from Dunes South.  There are is also a paved bike path from all four timeshares to Sam 'n Ommies.


----------



## JoeMO (Nov 30, 2007)

*Battleship*

I think there is a Battleship in Wilmington, NC that is permanently docked that you can tour.  I don't know any of the details or how far it is from the Outer Banks.  I think it is a WWII era ship.  I think it is a Battleship or some kind of large Navy ship.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 30, 2007)

JoeMO said:


> I think there is a Battleship in Wilmington, NC that is permanently docked that you can tour.  I don't know any of the details or how far it is from the Outer Banks.  I think it is a WWII era ship.  I think it is a Battleship or some kind of large Navy ship.



It is the battleship _North Carolina_ from World War II, and it is about a three and a half hour drive from the Outer Banks, and longer if one is leaving from Duck or Hatteras.  It is well worth seeing, but then there is more to see and do in Wilmington than could be done on a day trip from the OBX.  There is one timeshare in the Wilmington area, North Pier Ocean Villas, in Carolina Beach.


----------

